# Todays Photos



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Not going to post photos of Shiro & Emmit since they've got their own threads. I'll start with.. 

Ella - 4 months (she's molting )



















Theodore - 8 months (well nearly)



















Tilly - she's 1.. turning 2 in October



















Malibu - 1.. turning 2 in December



















Charlie - 8 months old, nearly..



















Jasper - no idea how old he is.. but I'll just say "young man" 



















Where did my "babies" go? 

Edit: forgot these...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww!~ so cute~ 

I love this one:


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL. She's quite the poser, and what makes it more funnier, she has a feather sticking out, haha.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Ahh, the cute is overwhelming! Especially those last two


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

adorable 

I was going to say I love theo's 1st pic with the feather sticking out  and then the expression on her face is like "WAIT mom I got to fix my feathers first, AHH man you snapped the pic anyway , THANKS now they're going to think I don't know how to take care of my feathers" - - and i can actually imagine her pouting and walking away 

* * Ok it's obvious I'm extremely bored and have too much time on my hands ** lol


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

atvchick95 said:


> adorable
> 
> I was going to say I love theo's 1st pic with the feather sticking out  and then the expression on her face is like "WAIT mom I got to fix my feathers first, AHH man you snapped the pic anyway , THANKS now they're going to think I don't know how to take care of my feathers" - - and i can actually imagine her pouting and walking away
> 
> * * Ok it's obvious I'm extremely bored and have too much time on my hands ** lol


LMAO!!! that's too funny. She did actually walk away after I took that photo, and it was extremely hard to get another one, they're the best two I could get over her, maybe she was annoyed that I had got that photo of her, knowing she had a feather sticking out.


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

awww what a pretty flock you have!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

It's the imperfection in something so perfect that's beautiful!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Hehe! :blush: I haven't used my camera for awhile up until today due to having no rechargeable batteries (and **** they're expensive) so it was GOOD to be able to use it again and use macro.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awww ella is soooo like Celeste...poor baby moulting...i love the preening pics.....so cute!!!!! i love them all..they are growing up too fast!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

kimmikefids said:


> awww ella is soooo like Celeste...poor baby moulting...i love the preening pics.....so cute!!!!! i love them all..they are growing up too fast!!!


Hey I offered her a shower but do you think she would? she freaked out big time, she was fine last time though. I ended up just misting her. 

They're growing up far too fast for my liking, LOL. I forgot to as you too, do you want another siggy made? thought I'd just ask.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

wow fantastic pictures...and looks like they all love hamming it up for the camera!!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i was just showing dad ur birds and i just realised i have the toy u have!!! the yellow and green fruit with the ice cream sticks....its been demolished by my brats tho so in to Big W to buy a new one soon!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL. Yeah, the boys destroyed theirs as well. I've gotta go to Big W and get them another one, they love it. They had another one too for $10 and it had a heap of things on it, similar to the green and yellow one. 

They've got another one which is blocks all different colors, that one's okay, it's taking them awhile to demolish it.

Thanks Tielzilla.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i remember there was another chewable toy that i considered but cash was kinda tight so i went for the cheaper one lol...they all love that one tho...someone managed to undo the plastic knot and drop it all on the ground so i had to hookl it back together so they worked on breaking each paddlepop stick so it broke in half...thenthey actually chewed the wood off around one of the holes so it all fell apart lol....little brats


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

It was definitely cheap $4.68, how much did you pay for yours?

OMG really lol, little smart alics! Charlie and Jasper went straight for the paddle pop sticks, typical.. the easiest thing first.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Glad you remembered to slip those last 2 in. They are not to be missed!


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

The last two are precious. I really cracked a smile on those, but your whole crew is so cute.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are all too cute  How do you decided who to scritch first


----------



## jaxmom (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh my I love the second one of Theodore.
"oh yeah a little more to the left AHHHHHH thats the spot" LOL


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

:lol: Thanksss



xxxSpikexxx said:


> They are all too cute  How do you decided who to scritch first


Whoever gets to me first, gets first scritches. In this case, it was Theo - but it's usually always Theo wanting it first, she's the most inpatient bird too.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

where do you live when i find out im coming over there to SMOOCH THEM


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

What a pretty teil Ella is.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Tielzilla said:


> where do you live when i find out im coming over there to SMOOCH THEM


LOL. NSW Australia!


----------

